# Aquired this vintage Stelber bicycle, Wondering it's value and other info anyone may have.



## TommyinHouston (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello all new member here, name is Tommy. I joined and am posting due to me needing a little help and not sure where to turn to at the moment. I normally Buy newer Bicycles in need of a little repair or something, then do the work needed and resale for a little side money here and there. Sometimes I might acquire a couple bikes that are just basic and cheap so I then might throw a motor or something on them to make a profit in those cases. One thing I do not have to much knowledge of though is older vintage bikes.

  And in this last batch purchased from a neighbor, it had to vintage bikes. The Stelber ladies bike, and a Murry Mercury 3 speed mens bike. The Murry I am quite sure is not as old or valuable as the Stelber... have no idea what the value of the Stelber is actually, just pretty sure whatever it is the Murry will be less lol. I will post pictures here so if anyone knows about this specific brand they can see the condition it is in at the moment and what model and such that it is.View attachment 766129 View attachment 766130 View attachment 766131 View attachment 766132 View attachment 766133 View attachment 766134 View attachment 766135


  Well as the pictures show I have yet to clean it up, I know sometimes on older items if you go cleaning and waxing or sanding and stuff you can cause the value to go down. Anyways... the teal paint looks to be in pretty good shape, a little soap and water, then some wax and a good buffing and I think there would be no reason to consider repainting this bike what so ever. now the chrome on this bike is possibly a different story, Although I have seen chrome in shape close to this that cleans up amazingly well with a few s.o.s. pads. Tires need air and possibly tubes, and once aired up the tires themselves may be dry rot and need to be replaced. It appears to all be here and have nothing missing. I am pretty sure the tank/headlight is not an add on and came originally with the bike, and the battery compartment has no corrosion from batteries being left in too long.

  That's pretty much it....  If anyone could help that knows about this particular bike I would greatly appreciate it.. like I said I was needing to know the value, where tle, and if I should work on it before attempting to sale or best to sale in the shape it is currently in? Looking forward to your responses and info and such, and thank you all in advance!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2018)

I'd spend no time or money on this bike. I'd throw it up on CL or FB for $25 and be done. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nashman (Mar 7, 2018)

I admire your enthusiasm. Welcome to the CABE!! I recommend/ditto Freqman's advice.  Look more at the CABE and what people are collecting. This "Stebler" is not a rare or mainstream bicycle. Once you have spent more time on this forum, you will see what is collectible to the "masses". Rule number one should be to collect what you like though. Most dudes prefer to ride/collect a boy's/mens bicycle ( ratio of male collectors is higher than female), and based on survival rate ( guys trashed/rode their bikes harder than gals), boys/men's bikes are generally in higher demand/rarer.  Good luck!!


----------



## AndyA (Mar 7, 2018)

Man, that is quite a tank. I can't decide if it's ugly or cool. Maybe both. Also dig the fender ornament and bullet chain guard.
Whatever you do, have fun.


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome.Although you did not hit the jackpot keep trying and enjoy old bikes


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2018)

TommyinHouston said:


> ...And in this last batch purchased from a neighbor, it had to vintage bikes. The Stelber ladies bike, and a Murry Mercury 3 speed mens bike. The Murry I am quite sure is not as old or valuable as the Stelber... have no idea what the value of the Stelber is actually, just pretty sure whatever it is the Murry will be less lol. I will post pictures here so if anyone knows about this specific brand they can see the condition it is in at the moment and what model and such that it is.



Tommy, keep hunting.
I don't think Ive ever owned a Stelber. 
Welcome to the CABE; Im glad you signed up.
Thanks for asking questions and posting pics.
Ladies bikes are harder to make much $$ on because of desirability and girls typically want everything like new.
So lets see the boys Murray 3 speed.
Don't get your hopes up. Keep searching, asking, seeking, knocking; you'll find stuff. Post pics please.
We all start somewhere; Enjoy the ride.
Here's a pic of a find I posted early in my hunting; when I had a car....


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 10, 2018)

Show us the Murray, could be a keeper!


----------



## TommyinHouston (Mar 11, 2018)

Thank you all for the info!! I think I am going to restore it completely .. (I get chrome redone really really really cheap) and give it to my mother as a gift. Her and my father just retired to a nice gated community that has a nice bike trail that her and my father have been talking about getting bikes and starting to use to get into and stay in shape.

Posting a few pics of the Murray. Again same as before any info on this one would be greatly appreciated!




 

 

 

 

 

 !


----------



## TommyinHouston (Mar 11, 2018)

As far as the Murray it is strange the 3 speed seems to be some type of gearing done inside the hub.. there is only a single sprocket on   wheel and the crank and the gear shift cable pulls a pin like thing sideways inside the rear hub. Never seen anything like this.


----------



## TommyinHouston (Mar 11, 2018)

i just found this http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/bike-i-d/1902-1904-first-pattern-sturmey-archer-3-speed-hub/ it appears to be the same type of hub on the bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 17, 2018)

Yours is a Shimano '333' hub, similar in function to the Sturmey hub.


----------



## rickpaulos (Mar 18, 2018)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Yours is a Shimano '333' hub, similar in function to the Sturmey hub.




Shimano 333 hubs were very common. Still readily available on used bikes from the late 60s-1970s.  Work well until they break, then there is no fixing them.  Then find another and swap out the guts.  There were about 4 versions.  With or without coaster brake and early/late models. Note an early/late change was to move the shift linkage from one side to the other.  Most problems are due to the cable or shifter which are NOT interchangeable with Sturmey Archer 3 speeds.  When they do break, it's usually due to heavy abuse.  The internals are similar to Sturmey Archer but are about 20% smaller so they are easier to destroy.  Most of the guts are made of pretty hard steel, almost brittle steel.  Periodic lube will keep them going for another 40 years.  A good way to lube is to remove the shifter push rod and squirt a tsp of oil directly in the axle.  laying the bike on it's side will get gravity to help. that puts the oil right in the center of the hub where it won't normally go via the oil cap unless you put in way too much.

I own a Stelber so I did a bit of www research. Stelber was 2 guys, Steller and Berkowitz, who owned a chain of department stores on the east coast.  They started their own bike manufacturing to supply their own stores with bikes. We can guess that cost less than outsourcing or they wanted different designs. The Stelber I own is a Made in England 3 speed. Pretty much the same bike as countless other "English Racers".  Like many other USA retailers, they ordered them with their name on them.  A 3 speed was outside the mfg capacity of their other bikes which were all 1 speed coaster brake - gas pipe frame - bikes.

The Stelber you have is actually very rare.  Okay, it was a cheap bike and won't ever be worth much but getting it going again is a good project.  Plan on new tires, tubes, spokes, chain and a comfy seat.  I would just clean, polish and wax the frame.  Don't remove any decals or repaint it.  Many of the parts on it are from WALD.  Cheap and easy to replace for less than replating.  Most Wald parts were zinc coated (galvanized).  Zinc plating turns dull after a few decades and any surface scratches will rust.  Wald parts were used on countless low end department store, hardware store and gas station bikes so they are very plentiful.  If you have a chrome plating source, they can probably do Zinc as well.

The brown Murray is the cheap USA version of the English Racers.  Gas pipe frame, lugless, minimally brazed joints, sheet metal dropouts, fork ends are just the blades smashed together, thin spokes, etc means it's a very flexible ride.  Pedaling hard is not advised.  Fenders rub, chain guard rubs, brakes aren't great.  All the major USA companies made them and they got sold in department stores and hardware stores under scores of names.  late 1960s to mid 1970s.  Note the 26 x 1 3/8" tires come in 2 different sizes.  The English EA3 and the Schwinn size.  Some non-schwinn bikes used the Schwinn size.  Some American companies bought wheelsets from Raleigh to use on their USA made bikes.  The two are not interchangeable despite having the same exact size label. Look on the tire side walls for the phrase "To fit EA3" or "to Fit S-5" to get the right tires.  Value?  tuned up and running $25.

rick


----------



## TommyinHouston (Mar 20, 2018)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Yours is a Shimano '333' hub, similar in function to the Sturmey hub.



Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 20, 2018)

i have shimano parts for that hub if you need them


----------



## TommyinHouston (Mar 20, 2018)

rickpaulos said:


> Shimano 333 hubs were very common. Still readily available on used bikes from the late 60s-1970s.  Work well until they break, then there is no fixing them.  Then find another and swap out the guts.  There were about 4 versions.  With or without coaster brake and early/late models. Note an early/late change was to move the shift linkage from one side to the other.  Most problems are due to the cable or shifter which are NOT interchangeable with Sturmey Archer 3 speeds.  When they do break, it's usually due to heavy abuse.  The internals are similar to Sturmey Archer but are about 20% smaller so they are easier to destroy.  Most of the guts are made of pretty hard steel, almost brittle steel.  Periodic lube will keep them going for another 40 years.  A good way to lube is to remove the shifter push rod and squirt a tsp of oil directly in the axle.  laying the bike on it's side will get gravity to help. that puts the oil right in the center of the hub where it won't normally go via the oil cap unless you put in way too much.
> 
> I own a Stelber so I did a bit of www research. Stelber was 2 guys, Steller and Berkowitz, who owned a chain of department stores on the east coast.  They started their own bike manufacturing to supply their own stores with bikes. We can guess that cost less than outsourcing or they wanted different designs. The Stelber I own is a Made in England 3 speed. Pretty much the same bike as countless other "English Racers".  Like many other USA retailers, they ordered them with their name on them.  A 3 speed was outside the mfg capacity of their other bikes which were all 1 speed coaster brake - gas pipe frame - bikes.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for all the great information you replyed with. I decided to clean up the stelber and put a little time in it, had an idea pop in my head for a good use for it. My parents just retired to a nice higher end community on the outskirts of Houston,  and have well used extremely nice bike trails by their new home. Decided to get that bike looking good and riding well and comfy as I can get it, then gift it to my mother in hopes she will decide to uses it simply due to it being unique.  I know a nice multi-speed trail bike would be WAY more usefull for her, but you would have to know my mom... stands a better chance her riding a bike she finds "neat" and "fun looking" than typical reasons others find to take to bike riding for a little peaceful exercise. My mother had a couple heart attacks a couple years back, had to have some stints put in due to blockages,  my father has had stints put in as well,  and while he has not had any heart attacks  he does,battle blood pressure issues and has has a few strokes.  With my mother only 59 and my father  just about to turn 64 they both are quite young, and I wish to see them enjoy their retirement they worked so hard together to achieve finally, and I have personally heard each of their doctors specify exercise for the both of them. They have both informed me their new home has a huge pool that will provide there needed exercise anytime I have sudjested gyms they are now close to, so I thought gifting them a couple bikes might get them to ride on the trails a few times now and then hopefully. Like I said my mother will find the stelber unique and fun I already know, and I'll get my dad a typical trail bike for him and hope they will use them at least when their grand daughter is visiting them and wants to ride her bike on the trails, currently they walk over then sit and wathe as she rides her bike, thjngs go like I hope and they will find it fun to rode along side of her.

Your info will help on the restore alot! Thanks a million !


----------

